# ssh instead of openssh

## Guest

Hello,

is there a possibility to install SSH (free server edition for personal Use) instead of the openssh on gentoo Linux (also fulfilling the necessary dependencies for other packages)?

Best regards,

Promy

----------

## klieber

Is it possible?  Sure.  Is there a supported ebuild to do so?  Not that I'm aware of.  Why would you want to use ssh over OpenSSH?  (I'm not familiar with the commercial version of ssh at all)

--kurt

----------

